# Raspberry Leaf



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

I have only just discovered Raspberry Leaf.
Can I give it to my already pregnant queen or is it too late?

From what i have read on the net, you are to give 1 tablet daily up to 5 weeks pregnancy and then twice daily up until day 2 after giving birth.

Is that right?


----------



## Eunice (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't start giving raspberry leaf until they are six weeks pregnant then I give one a day and carry on until two days after the babies are born


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

excellent where do u get it from and how much is it?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

xxSaffronxx said:


> excellent where do u get it from and how much is it?


try here

Dorwest Herbs Ltd - Herbal Medicines and Dietary Supplements Since 1948


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

tashi said:


> try here
> 
> Dorwest Herbs Ltd - Herbal Medicines and Dietary Supplements Since 1948


Thanks Hun! Tried to get it from Ainsworths but they ask you what strength you want and I dunno. Like with Platina the strngth is 200C


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

xxSaffronxx said:


> Thanks Hun! Tried to get it from Ainsworths but they ask you what strength you want and I dunno. Like with Platina the strngth is 200C


dorwest are very good and will give you advice if you are unsure we use them for the dogs


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Forgive me Z but is it for the experienced queen you have because if it is then she should be fine without it


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Forgive me Z but is it for the experienced queen you have because if it is then she should be fine without it


Ok Kel thanks - didnt know that. Have ordered some now but can use it for the 3 girls who will be bred next year as maidens


----------



## Eunice (Nov 2, 2007)

Even with new queens it helps to tone up the uterus. I always use it I think it is marvelous.
You can get it from Dorwest Herbs but the ones from Denes slip down easier.

I was told about it from the lady whose studs I use and she has been breeding for over 30 years and uses it


----------



## Eunice (Nov 2, 2007)

Meant to say even experienced queens sometimes have problems


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

I wouldn't give it unless I had a queern who'd previously had problems, and even then I'd only give it in the very last stages of pregnancy - i understand it can cause very strong contractions and even premature labour. best to let nature take its course -the vast majority of queens give birth normally and without any intervention.


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

kozykatz said:


> I wouldn't give it unless I had a queern who'd previously had problems, and even then I'd only give it in the very last stages of pregnancy - i understand it can cause very strong contractions and even premature labour. best to let nature take its course -the vast majority of queens give birth normally and without any intervention.


I have also heard that about Raspberry leaf and it is a reason I dont use it. I use Caulophyllum when the queen is in labour and I have had good results with it.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

I suppose as with any homeopathic remedy it's hit and miss,it's finding one that works well with your cat,we used it with Rosie on her 1st pregnancy and Trin and Naobi...for our girls it worked fine,we haven't had to use it with Rosie as she now pops em like peas,and we didn't use RL on either Trin or Nobz this time and all went well,but KKatz some queens, maidens especially do not have quick,smooth and easy births and how a first time delivery goes can not only determine how she may mother but also health of her and kitts


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

I apreciate that problems may arise, but I did say that the *majority* of queens have no problems. In fact in 18 years I've only had one maiden queen need a section. In total I've only ever had 3 girls need sections, one of which wasn't even due to a pregnancy related problem. I can't even tell you without looking up my records, how many births there have been in the 18 years but i suppose it's over 50. So based on my own experience I don't feel I need to use raspberry leaf. I have however used caulophyllum on occasion, I think it is useful for speeding up slow labours.



Siamese Kelly said:


> I suppose as with any homeopathic remedy it's hit and miss,it's finding one that works well with your cat,we used it with Rosie on her 1st pregnancy and Trin and Naobi...for our girls it worked fine,we haven't had to use it with Rosie as she now pops em like peas,and we didn't use RL on either Trin or Nobz this time and all went well,but KKatz some queens, maidens especially do not have quick,smooth and easy births and how a first time delivery goes can not only determine how she may mother but also health of her and kitts


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

You have been very fortunate KK, we also have used caulophyllum and have found this to be good,i don't know of anyone who's used RL and had probs because of it and just know that when we have used it,it worked a treat,and like i said i am happy and proud to say that our northern slappers..said with lovedo pop em like peas,but never say never


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

My girls are like KKats and Angeli - they don't need Raspberry Leaf but I have given caullophylum during labour.


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

I've always avoided Raspberry leaf, in 30 years my cats have only had 2 caesars, and they weren't anything that Raspberry leave or anything else could have solved.
I too use caullophylum.


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

That's a wonderful record - just goes to show that cats very rarely have problems kittening and don't need all these potions to help them!



audrey1824 said:


> I've always avoided Raspberry leaf, in 30 years my cats have only had 2 caesars, and they weren't anything that Raspberry leave or anything else could have solved.
> I too use caullophylum.


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

It is probably dependant on what breed of cat you have as to whether there might be any complications during birth. With the Persian breed there is a higher risk of caesarian births due to their larger heads, I think that is put at 1/10.


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Oh dear - maybe I have opened a can of worms here.............


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> Oh dear - maybe I have opened a can of worms here.............


or, you've opened a tub of rasberry leaf  lol, sorry.


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> or, you've opened a tub of rasberry leaf  lol, sorry.


LOL nice one fluff!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Herbal or homeopathic remedys i don't think claim to prevent or cure any issue but for us and our lot at least they have helped somewhat,and quite right Kozy you shouldn't in an ideal world need potions of any kind to help things along but sadly i think that is in an ideal world which with all the best will,planning etc most peeps and lines don't exist in,at least not in the world of meezers imoClearly herbal/homeopathic potions and lotions are not everybodys choice and i can only give my opinion on what i know thus far and it's helped in my belief our gals at times,which if it saves an illness and a trip to the vets for any reason big or small has to be good thing


----------

